# Understanding or Mad!



## pgk453 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have been married to my second husband for two years. When we got married we decided that I would quit my six figure job and work with him in a related field. 

His business has since gone sour and we have all kinds of debt. He has taken huge risks but has won some big ones in the past too.

What is really bothering me the most is that his company owes me money that I owe to my suppliers and now he can't pay me. I know he did not mean for this to happen but he has brought a lot of stress into our lives.

Should I chill out since this is beyond our control or be mad for putting me at risk?


----------



## sara nightingale (Aug 11, 2010)

Thoughts come to us for a reason...vocalize them now, trust me...if you don't speak now your resentment will worsen.


----------



## Resonance (Aug 11, 2010)

Embarrassment could be the sole reason why he is keeping the business open.

Your husband might be embarrassed about not being successful with his own business. You should talk with him and explain to him that if it continues, the company and the both of you will become bankrupt. If his business is separate and has any material value, it may be time to sell what he can and use those funds to pay those suppliers. You may also want to look back into getting a related job as your previous one and suggest to him to get a job and perhaps try your hands at a business again in the future once finances become stable. That may be all it takes for him to pack the business up and do what is necessary to fix the financial problems. 

You should also try to relax. You both came into the agreement to quit your job at the start-up of a small business. It was a nice thought, but a bad idea to do so before the business was profitable. It is understandable being frustrated and angry at what happened, but both of you allowed the debt to accrue. You really need to stress to him that if this is allowed to continue, things can get much worse financially.


----------



## pgk453 (Jul 20, 2009)

The financial problems can't get worse ... the only thing that could get worse is if he had an affair too. I know he has a good heart and his business was really effected by the real estate crisis but I am concerned that he has a cycle of risky business deals and avoidance of the financial outcomes. Let me tell you ... he has a law degree too!


----------

